# Game #31: 76ers (14-16) @ Lakers (15-15)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Philadephia 76ers @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 01 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: CSP, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

76ers
G Holiday | G Richardson | C Brown | F Young | F Turner

@

Lakers
G Nash | G Morris | C Howard | F Gasol | F Bryant​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

76ers played poorly at home against the Lakers and I see more of that here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm really disappointed we didn't get a chance to see drew vs Dwight this year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Same. Hopefully this is the game that puts us over .500


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> 76ers played poorly at home against the Lakers and I see more of that here.


They were missing their two best players that game though. Granted the Lakers were without Gasol, Hill and Nash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta kick off the new year with a victory and get over .500. Sucks that Bynum is out as it would've been a lot more fun had he been playing. Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 16-5 early. Starting off 2/10 while the Sixers are 7/9.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill with 6 points off the bench already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just ****ed up what might have been two of the easiest points he'll see all season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill is a beast tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight doesn't look like Dwight tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tuned in. That D by Holiday on Nash... :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau with a nasty block and a made shot by Meeks on the break?! mg:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Pau with a nasty block and a made shot by Meeks on the break?! mg:


His 2nd nice bucket at the rim. He had a reverse jam earlier.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe likely to end up with 30+ again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad end to the half. Lakers down 54-50 at the half.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq was that?!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Watching the game downstairs...so not commenting on the computer upstairs...they should be able to beat this Philly team and I am wondering what the **** is going on with this Lakers team, I really do.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I mean.........

......this is beyond frustration. Their defense still sucks 31 games into the season, does anyone here really think its ever going to get better?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe that dunk will get Dwight going.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great pass by Pau and catch by Hill.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are playing like shit but are still very much in this.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad shot by Kobe but got bailed out. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

81-73 Sixers after three quarters.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.
Jrue Holiday makes Pau look like.......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just can't make shots.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I often wonder why if a team is shooting poorly from the 3-point line they continue to shoot from there.

1-16 from 3. ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight has one FG tonight. Awful. He just got owned by Kwame freaking Brown.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta going Kobe this quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You know why the Lakers are still in this game (down by 10 in the 4th)?

Because Philly is ****ing awful. If they were playing the Clippers they would be down 50 right now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Dwight has one FG tonight. Awful. He just got owned by Kwame freaking Brown.


That sums up the Lakers evening so far.

Still, as you said, they have time in this game. I can't see them playing any worse then they have the last five game minutes or so.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pau shoots an 11-foot shot 10½ feet. :nonono:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MWP with two clutch shots, but then the stupid foul on Hawes. Must have lost his cool.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers can't win a game unless they shoot 45%...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, and Antawn Jamison would've been nice tonight...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I can't believe this.

I mean...I should believe it, because I don't believe in this team this year, but I have a hard time believing we can lose to this Sixers team. They have talent but they have not shown an ability to play together consistently at all playing down the stretch of games, and we just cannot stop them. The defense is lethargic, non-caring, say what you will.

We are going to lose again at home to a team we have no business losing to.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a frustrating loss. We got no stops all game long. Dwight sucked. Kobe wasn't as good as he's been overall despite the 36 points. Pau sucked. Why the **** aren't we playing Jamison when we're in a funk like that shooting? At least give him a chance, D'Antoni.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I only saw the first half. I was out until 4 am NWE and was exhausted. I'm not even going to bother to watch the second half recording. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need to go 35-16 to finish the season at 50-32. Panic time??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We need to go 35-16 to finish the season at 50-32. Panic time??


Five stages of grief:

1. Denial
2. Anger
3. Bargaining
4. Depression
5. Acceptance

I'm at stage number 5 already.

(I know the stages aren't necessarily in that order...there is wide-spread contention if this model is even correct for actual grief awareness and counseling...but its a nice, tight, mathematical model that I am using for metaphorical purposes here.)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody see the sequence when Pau got rejected at the rim by Hawes on a dunk attempt? Immediately after on the dead ball, Pau tried to hammer it home and got hung by the rim. Smh


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron said:


> I often wonder why if a team is shooting poorly from the 3-point line they continue to shoot from there.
> 
> 1-16 from 3. ****ing pathetic.


because the coach does not tell them to stop shooting 3.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Annoying loss


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We need to go 35-16 to finish the season at 50-32. Panic time??


The only time to panic is if they are at risk of missing the playoffs. And I doubt anyone but Ron thinks that will happen.

At least I haven't heard one other analyst, columnist or fan say it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The only time to panic is if they are at risk of missing the playoffs. And I doubt anyone but Ron thinks that will happen.
> 
> At least I haven't heard one other analyst, columnist or fan say it.


Guess your memory is faulty after all. I retracted that statement soon thereafter and said they will probably make the playoffs because it isn't going to take 50 games to make the playoffs in the West this year. I do stand by my prediction that they go 46-36 this season. And that may well be enough to get in.

But what's the point? You really think THIS team is going to get past a 1-, 2-, or 3-seed in the first round? I doubt it.


----------

